# The Government Center



## abraxas (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Roger (Feb 29, 2008)

outstanding image, I love it for it's coldness and bleakness...very Orwellian. Is the apparant face a PS effect or natural?


----------



## abraxas (Feb 29, 2008)

Roger said:


> outstanding image, I love it for it's coldness and bleakness...very Orwellian. Is the apparant face a PS effect or natural?



Thanks.  I've been trying to get back to this spot for a couple years now and finally made it yesterday (Thursday 2/28).  Anyway, the face is pretty much natural with the exception of having to dodge the forehead and the right cheek, and burn just below the cheeks to bring it out a bit.


----------



## rob91 (Feb 29, 2008)

Why is there a face there?

When you said government center I was expecting something more modern...but somehow this doesn't surprise me. You continue to crack me up in interesting ways Ab, I don't know how intentional it is but I like your style.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent. That is a top-quality capture right there, from the top edge, to the bottom edge, I'm having trouble finding anything wrong with this shot. And that apparent face is a really nice touch to the shot, adds a whole eerie layer to the photo. Great work, as always. Every time I enter one of your threads, I come away impressed.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 1, 2008)

rob91 said:


> Why is there a face there?
> 
> When you said government center I was expecting something more modern...but somehow this doesn't surprise me. You continue to crack me up in interesting ways Ab, I don't know how intentional it is but I like your style.



The face?- Ultimate power maybe?-  Could be indifference to the public?  You'll have to ask the receptionist, at the "Center."

These shots (somewhat depressed and satirical/futuristic) are intentional.  I spent a good deal of time thinking about this location over the two or three years since I last visited. I don't feel I got it quite right yet though.  I wanted to be there at sunset, but things would have got a bit creepy with the guy who was there before me.  Intrusions into another's privacy fifteen miles into the backcountry can get a bit, "iffy."   I'm not sure why he had what sounded like a machine shop in a bobtail truck and a trailer. Maybe chopping stolen motorcycles or building speed labs, but I expect to be left the hell alone out there and figured he did too.  We did wave to each other (customary) as I left.

Thank you.  I figure if I have nothing else I have my style and have fun developing it.  Here's a couple of threads that are likewise;

Neutopia

Urbanoplis




Trenton Romulox said:


> Excellent. That is a top-quality capture right there, from the top edge, to the bottom edge, I'm having trouble finding anything wrong with this shot. And that apparent face is a really nice touch to the shot, adds a whole eerie layer to the photo. Great work, as always. Every time I enter one of your threads, I come away impressed.



Thanks Trenton.  I think after learning composition and getting a handle on exposure the fun starts.  If you go with the fun stuff it becomes an expression and technical junk doesn't matter. Kind of like riding a bicycle. It doesn't matter how you do it, but where it takes you. I love the anthropomorphics (human faces, etc.) and have seen them since I was a kid.  There's a lot of enjoyment being able to show what I see to others. Sorry to ramble, but again, thank you.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 1, 2008)

This is insane wild- listen and read this while checking out the shot!


----------



## rob91 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ab, give me the receptionist's number, I'd love to have a chat with her.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Mar 1, 2008)

Wonderful! It's a great shot. The face is very eary. 1984 really freaked me out a bit when I was younger... and yet again when I started hearing about the _Patriot Act._


----------



## abraxas (Mar 1, 2008)

rob91 said:


> Ab, give me the receptionist's number, I'd love to have a chat with her.



My commnique has gone awry- you'll have to talk to the wall.



93rdcurrent said:


> Wonderful! It's a great shot. The face is very eary. 1984 really freaked me out a bit when I was younger... and yet again when I started hearing about the _Patriot Act._



It's not too late.  People thought the social security number was intrusive.  Wait for the implant!

Animal Farm is a good read too.


----------



## richiehwrd (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW This is excellent, they way you show the government is mind blowing and poor soul trapped in there. Great Job man.


----------



## cameramike (Mar 2, 2008)

love the image, the face seems a bit strange but the image is spectacular love the clouds.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 2, 2008)

richiehwrd said:


> WOW This is excellent, they way you show the government is mind blowing and poor soul trapped in there. Great Job man.



Thanks.



cameramike said:


> love the image, the face seems a bit strange but the image is spectacular love the clouds.



Thank you.  If it weren't a bit strange, then it wouldn't be memorable.


----------

